# Dimmer pero con mas potencia



## Gaspar (Ago 5, 2006)

Hola estuve viendo circuitos en la web, pero son todos para lamparas de baja potencia, etc.
Lo que quiero es un atenuador para un reflector de 1000 watts por ejemplo. 
Armé uno pero no funcionó (agregandole un disipador, etc...).
Si alguien me puede explicar como lo puedo hacer, estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 5, 2006)

Solo debes utilizar un triac de mayor potencia como por ejemplo un Q4015A que puede manejarte un maximo de 40 amperios.

Saludos


----------



## Gaspar (Ago 5, 2006)

Hola gracias. Es solo eso; o sea dejo todo como esta y le cambio el triac nada más?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

Efectivamente, solo cambia el triac por uno por mayor potencia..... tambien puedes añadir triacs en paralelo pero puede crear problemas segun la carga que enciendas, si es un foco comun de 1000W no le veo problema pero si es un motor por ejemplo se pueden ir quemando poco a poco los triacs, para evitar esto hay circuitos de proteccion que se añaden a cada triac...


----------



## raxant (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola , y para que trabajase con 12v y 3 amperios?, supongo que con esa tension no se dispara el diac, claro


----------



## lobito (Jul 14, 2009)

Pregunta tonta...
¿Se podía utilizar un dimmer como ese de arriba para alimentar otros aparatos que no sean bombillas, tipo amplificador de audio?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 14, 2009)

Físicamente se puede, pero lo único que harás será cargarte el amplificador


----------



## lobito (Jul 14, 2009)

¿Podrías explicarme por qué pasaría eso?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 14, 2009)

lobito dijo:
			
		

> ¿Se podía utilizar un dimmer como ese de arriba para alimentar otros aparatos que no sean bombillas, tipo amplificador de audio?




elosciloscopio: cargarte el amplificador?

no sera cagarte?

en fin yo no haria nunca eso porque no le veo ningun fin,solo el del amplificador jaja...



Edit:
yo hice este circuito y funciona y quiero preguntarles si es normal que cuando lo encienda la lampara titile unos segundos y despues quede bien...la otra es saber si este circuito regula desde cero hasta el maximo porque el q hice en el minimo no se apaga la lampara..
uy ya me hice un bolonqui jeje..espero q me entienda...

saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2009)

lobito dijo:
			
		

> ¿Podrías explicarme por qué pasaría eso?




Por que un amplificador esta diseñado para funcionar en cierto rango de voltaje y variar el nivel de salida en base a un potenciometro, pero si intentas variar ese volumen bajando el voltaje de alimentacion vas a lograr que la fuente trabaje mas para compensar las perdidas de voltaje, hasta que finalmente se queme....


----------



## lobito (Jul 14, 2009)

Pero si ajustas el nivel de salida a la tensión necesaria para el amplificador y no lo tocas más, no entiendo por que no serviría. Pero el volumen lo variaría con un pote a la entrada de audio, no variando la alimentacion... no lo entiendo...


----------



## raxant (Jul 14, 2009)

yo si que no te entiendo. No es una fuente de alimentación. Lo pone arriba: Dimmer=regulador= atenuador, para motores y luces sobre todo. ¿porque quieres conectarlo al amplificador? conectalo a la batidora o al secador o a un soldador ¿pero a la alimentación del amplificador? ¿porque?


----------



## raxant (Jul 14, 2009)

Para atenuar mas la luz, habría que ponerle un potenciometro de 400k


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2009)

lobito dijo:
			
		

> Pero si ajustas el nivel de salida a la tensión necesaria para el amplificador y no lo tocas más, no entiendo por que no serviría. Pero el volumen lo variaría con un pote a la entrada de audio, no variando la alimentacion... no lo entiendo...




No sirve por que este Dimmer no "atenua" la señal... la recorta dejando pasar solo partes para que el promedio sea un valor menor, si le aplicas una señal de audio estandar se va a distorisionar completamente haciendo el sonido inentendible....


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 14, 2009)

hola raxant la respuesta de que le ponga un potenciometro de 400K es para mi?...


----------



## alexus (Jul 14, 2009)

sumandome a lo anteriormente mencionado, cambia el triac, por un to-3 y un buen disipador y listo!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2009)

raxant dijo:
			
		

> Hola , y para que trabajase con 12v y 3 amperios?, supongo que con esa tension no se dispara el diac, claro



efectivamente ... a 12V el diac no se dispara, asi que la opcion mas viable es que lo elimines por completo y conectes el triac directamente a la resistencia y el capacitor....


----------



## lobito (Jul 15, 2009)

Pero digo yo, a ver si me entiendes ahora.... si lo que hace el dimmer es recortar la señal para reducir los 220 V de entrada, si mueves el potenciómetro hasta tener 60V en la salida (Ya se que sigue siendo 220v pero "recortados") y luego lo rectificas y filtras para tener contínua, si este dimmer es de 1000W o los que sean, ¿no se podría aplicar esa contínua para alimentar un amplificador como si fuera una fuente normal?
Ya estaréis mas que acostumbrados a que los que no somos expertos hagamos preguntas tontas ¿no?   
Gracias por intentar explicarmelo!


----------



## raxant (Jul 15, 2009)

Es un regulador de intensidad no de voltaje, el voltage siempre es el mismo que el de la entrada.


----------



## lobito (Jul 15, 2009)

gracias raxant, eso aclaro mis dudas.


----------



## raxant (Jul 15, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> raxant dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, encontre un esquemita por ahi que sustituye el diac por unos transistores.


----------



## gabock4fun (Jul 6, 2010)

lo unico que hace este tipo de circuitos es variar el agulo de la señal, si le quitas el diac el funcionamiento ya no seria el mismo, monta un bta41/400 con la r2 de 5wats y un pote de 5 a 10 watts y un buen disipador ahi puedes cotrolar mucha mas potencia pero nunca quites el diac

ahora si lo haces con transistores y te da buenos resultados muy bueno


----------

